Ask HN: Do you expect Rails to last in front of the JavaScript revolution? - kiloreux
======
meesterdude
Rails isn't going anywhere. JS isn't the be all, end all. It's growing and is
capable of a lot, but rails is a different beast and you really can't compare
them, even if there is some overlap.

------
nailer
Like all tech, its popularity will go down over time but a lot of the ideas
will live on: Elixir in particular (which is very Ruby inspired) has more buzz
in the non-Ruby community than Rails ever did.

